# Some Old Work



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is some of my work from the recent past. Can't have TomR showin' off like he's the main man:laughing: . Just some built ins and other stuff.

OK Tom, hit me!!:bangin:


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Great stuff! I really like the 2nd one down.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice stuff. I like the entertainment center with the windows. I think I would have put in window seating for a little more storage. Just my opinion. It means nothing.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> I think I would have put in window seating for a little more storage.


I offered to do that, but it was her design and she didn't want to alter it. So I made how she wanted (and got paid:laughing: ). The curved panels above the window were the hardest part of the job. I came back with a piece of cardboard and made a small template. When I brought the window panels in she was just amazed at how well they fit. Just normal hum-drum work for me. I love to see the clients eyes open wide:thumbsup: .


----------



## Michael (Dec 24, 2006)

I really like the entertainment center. The glass sides really make it pop!! :thumbsup:


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Apparently the Kremadis' have a little cash--or least used to before the bar and EC. Are there closing doors to hide the TV? 

Nice Work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

C&D Woodcraft said:


> Apparently the Kremadis' have a little cash--or least used to before the bar and EC. Are there closing doors to hide the TV?
> 
> Nice Work! :thumbsup:


Nope, no doors. They didn't want them so they didn't get them. They are affluent enough.


----------



## GilaJorge (Sep 14, 2007)

That open entertainment center is particularly nice...especially the opaque screens on the speakers...nice touch and thematically consistent...very nice...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

GilaJorge said:


> That open entertainment center is particularly nice...especially the opaque screens on the speakers...nice touch and thematically consistent...very nice...


 
Bose speakers and covers. I looked up the specs of the speakers and built the proper size box for them including putting acoustic insulation to eliminate any reverberation that may have occurred. They don't just sit in the cabinets, they are isolated from them. They sound awesome.


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

Just curious how well the white woodwork around the fireplace holds up? Does it turn black in time? Or do they use the fireplace?

Very nice work. I saved a picture of the entertainment center. My wife will like that.

Keep it coming, very good inspiration. It makes me work harder on my cabinets. 

Good stuff!


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

If someone had told me their kitchen cabinets were black, I would have thought they were nuts. Seeing it is another thing altogether. I really like the look of the black cabinets. Very sharp!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Leo, I love the colonial period work. All those pics look great. Nice stuff.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

20 oz. nic naks:laughing:


----------

